# Finally done with my 90 Gallon



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all, I've finally done my 90 Gallon aquascaping makeover. I had crushed coral, lace rock, some plastic plants and a scenic background.

I switched to Pool Filter Sand, Medium sized colored River Rock, couple of silk plants and a black painted background.

The fish love the sand, and I like the look of the river rock and the fact the fish will have less chances of scraping themselves as compared to the sharp and jagged edges of the lace rack. the black background adds a lot of depth and seems more natural.

Before:


After:


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I like the new! Definitely showcases the fish better than the first.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't see the before above the first picture and thought "wow, i'm not sure what to say", then I saw the second picture with after and thought oh, that's so much better I'm still not big on the fake plants but the fish look great.


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Where did you get the plants from? I'm looking for new ones.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks great love those rocks!


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

wax32 said:


> Looks great love those rocks!


Thx. I couldn't believe these rocks were so cheap, I paid $7 at a Stone/rock supply store, and there not even all in my 90 gallon.


----------

